# Help me?



## Lindseylou922 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello! I've decided to breed my mare and i've been looking all over the place for stallions! I'm having a really hard time finding good hunter jumper stallions. I've found a few but other than that I cant seem to find any. Does anyone know of any good stallions that have a good hunter jumper background? or do any of you at least know of any good barns that have stallions for stud?
The stallion must be flashy, have a beautiful trot, be over 16.3hh, be a warmblood, warmblood cross, hanoverian, or an oldenburg

if you find any please let me know!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you looking for live cover or IA? Does the stallion have to be local? If so, where are you located?

Your choices increase if you are either willing to trailer your mare to the stud, or accept IA.


----------

